#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-09-28
<jeffrash> Order me one Leo!
<jeffrash> :)
<jeffrash> wrong window
<jeffrash> :)
<akgraner> hehe
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-09-29
<_marx_> hey yall; anyone here used dlink ddns?
<_marx_> https://www.dlinkddns.com
<_marx_> google says it's dyndns.org site; where i have an account, trying to avoid more accounts and logins to track
<_marx_> k, i took the freebie route since i'm maxed on my dyndns account
<_marx_> looks good so far
<_marx_> supporting grands
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-09-27
<Nivex> I think I just became the prime seeder on the Xubuntu beta2 torrent
<vrazer> Congrats
<Nivex> I've been sustaining 4.5MB/sec since I joined the torrent with the full copy
<vrazer> Jezuz
<Nivex> <3 my Linode :)
<vrazer> Your ISP must hate you
<Nivex> I get 200MB/month and I rarely come close.
<Nivex> and they throttle to 6.25MB/sec, so I'm not coming close to my cap
<Nivex> ha! my home machine just finally peered with my Linode for the best dl speed
<vrazer> My congratulations. My ISP would never let me do what you're doing right now.
<vrazer> Nor would my router.
<vrazer> Nor would my wireless card.
<Nivex> that's why I do it on my VPS
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-09-30
<showdon> can anyone here help me change the menu look on ubuntu
#ubuntu-us-nc 2013-09-28
<Nivex> http://ip6.nl/#!ubuntu.com
